# Regarding health care in Italy we plan to move



## cookienet (7 mo ago)

to Abruzzo but if one of us catches the Flu or something like that ...what is the health care cost for medical insurance? Anything like surgeries etc...I will come back home.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To get a visa you'd need insurance. So the cost would be whatever your insurance is.

Once you're here and have gotten established you could sign up for the national system. The cost depends on income.


----------



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

cookienet said:


> to Abruzzo but if one of us catches the Flu or something like that ...what is the health care cost for medical insurance? Anything like surgeries etc...I will come back home.


I paid £1100 for a year's HI privately.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m interested in this . Im in Sicily , I now have my permission to remain etc but I’ve yet to get my health card . Im working on it so if you have any tips I’d gratefully receive them . Im chronically ill so I have paid private to visit a specialist and had an ultrasound and some breathing tests all quite reasonable really . No private insurance will cover me sadly I’m a poor risk lol . Anyway for instance my first appointment with a rheumatologist was €130 subsequent monitoring tests are €80 every three months . Medicine even without your national health prescription are cheap on the whole. Way cheaper than. The US . For prescription only medicines that you still pay for the price is printed on the box and that is universal . No one can change that . medicine I take that I was told was a fortune in the UK was literally €6 , my thyroxin med coast €1.5 for a couple of months worth . Antibiotics on prescription are usually less than €10 . They frequently give you things that are classed as supplements too they are easily available in the pharmacies. Here in Sicily they are plentiful so if your family is quite healthy you can go on a pay as you go in some places . That’s what I have had to do this past year. I’m having to try to find out the procedure here to get a national health card but my Husbands colleagues all hae it provided by their employer and I’m an anomaly lol. There are about 50 ASL offices where I live so it’s taking time and of course the locals automatically have it so there is no one who knows in my area exactly how to obtain one. I have all the correct documentation but for now I’m pay as you go lol .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have residence? I assume so. Ask the town office for the form. Take it to the ASL and ask for the office to register. Go in with the form. 

Outside of paying the fee that's it I think. Unless you qualify for free enrollment. If things haven't changed the fee is for the solar year so Jan 1st to Dec 31st. You'll pay the full amount even now for the months left until Dec 31st.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you . I should have asked at the police station but it didn’t occur to me when we were there . I had written a more detailed response and seem to have lost it so if it also shows up later apologies. There are a lot of ASL offices in Catania so I’m not sure which one to . I will get my Husband to ask at work . Perhaps they can shed some light on the situation although they didn’t need to go our route .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're husband is working you should get on with him for free.

You need to go the ASL that covers your area. If you type asl catania into Google the various offices show up. At each of those offices there should be an office that handles signing up.






L'Agenzia - Iscrizione al Servizio sanitario nazionale - Agenzia delle Entrate







www.agenziaentrate.gov.it





That's in Italian but it shows the steps.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

NickZ said:


> If you're husband is working you should get on with him for free.
> 
> You need to go the ASL that covers your area. If you type asl catania into Google the various offices show up. At each of those offices there should be an office that handles signing up.
> 
> ...


Thank you . I have done that but there are over 30 offices . I just have to work out which one. My reading is better than my speaking currently so I will make a start on that . Thank you for your advice . I appreciate it . My Husband does work and I believe we are entitled free now although I’m happy to pay something others just won’t insure me lol . Thanks again .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Thinking about this they may have an office that does just new sign ups but I don't know Catania. I'd just wander over to the nearest office and ask . They'll know which office to register in.

Not only should it be free your husband would have mandatory enrollment.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you . I trotted along to the ASL today , the sat nav took me the long way round , my ac in the car gave up so when I arrived they were parking three deep ( I know this is Italy lol ) .I toddle up to the front door with my walking stick and some guys with their uniforms on asked what I wanted I explained loosely I wanted to register for my first tessera and they told me I’d gone to the wrong place and they stuck the address in my google maps and they sent me to a Covid testing centre 🤬. I got home researched until my head exploded and it still says it’s that asl office . The guy who put the maps thing in spoke English so …… who knows I’ve got my Husband to ask at work and my landlord is asking about as he doesn’t live here either . It shouldn’t be this hard I’m sure . I will go back with my Husband people generally don‘t take him for a ride his comprehension is better than mine too . Here’s hoping I can uncover something for tomorrow . Thank you for your time .


----------



## simon_Biggs (Jan 2, 2020)

Boaby said:


> I paid £1100 for a year's HI privately.


Hi Boaby, 
Can you let me have the details of the HI company you are using.
Regards
Simon


----------



## faithfog (3 mo ago)

simon_Biggs said:


> Hi Boaby,
> Can you let me have the details of the HI company you are using.
> Regards
> Simon


Yes, Baoby,I too would like to know what HI company you used. I'm having trouble finding an affordable one from here in the USA, and don't know, as an American, if I can search internationally to find a more agreeable premium for a HI plan. Faith


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the AARO health plan: AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas

AARO is an association for US citizens living abroad. They offer health care coverage that includes plans that are tailored to meet many European countries' visa requirements. However, the plans aren't necessarily the cheapest on the market - they are, however, fairly comprehensive and definitely cheaper than US cover.

To sign up for one of their programs, you need to be an AARO member - but AARO does have lots of information available for US citizens living overseas on taxes, investments, estate planning and other topics of interest.


----------



## faithfog (3 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to take a look at the AARO health plan: AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas
> 
> AARO is an association for US citizens living abroad. They offer health care coverage that includes plans that are tailored to meet many European countries' visa requirements. However, the plans aren't necessarily the cheapest on the market - they are, however, fairly comprehensive and definitely cheaper than US cover.
> 
> To sign up for one of their programs, you need to be an AARO member - but AARO does have lots of information available for US citizens living overseas on taxes, investments, estate planning and other topics of interest.


Thanks for your recommendation, Bev. I did contact AARO a while ago and they gave me a quote of $875 a month! for healthcare for one person (retired, granted). I asked them in the original email and then in a followup one if they had a cancellation option in case my visa application was rejected, and I have not received a response. I think I need to do some more shopping around.


----------



## ElizabethParis (1 mo ago)

Hello, the quote of $875 per month seems inaccurate. Medical coverage cost for someone aged 60-69 is about 320€ per month. More info here: Features & Benefits


----------

